
W3C/Khronos liaison to discuss possible use of SPIR-V as WebGPU shading language - macawfish
https://www.w3.org/blog/2019/11/status-update-on-web-games-technologies/
======
macawfish
> _A simple liaison with the Khronos Group was setup to coordinate on shared
> areas of interest. The GPU for the Web Community Group is notably discussing
> possible use of SPIR-V as shading language for WebGPU with the Khronos Group
> through that liaison._

Also in there:

> _The GPU for the Web Community Group is developing a draft charter for a
> possible GPU for the Web Working Group. Discussions on the choice of a
> shading language for WebGPU are still ongoing._

